

Rage for iPhone - n-named
http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/12/carmack-blows-minds-with-id-softwares-rage-running-on-iphone-a/

======
hartror
This is where Carmack excels, give him a constrained canvas and he blows the
technology away. Heres hoping they've sorted out some game design this time
around (or they licence the tech to others).

~~~
modeless
id's game design is generally good; they know how to really nail gameplay. The
problems in id games come from the generic cliché stories and settings. Rage
looks like yet another predominantly brown post-apocalyptic lone-silent-
protagonist-versus-hideously-ugly-screaming-mutant-monsters game.

What licensees can bring to id's engine are interesting stories in novel
settings. For example, I'm hoping someone at Activision realizes that this
open-world car-combat + first-person shooter engine is the perfect vehicle for
a reboot of the Interstate '76 franchise.

~~~
charlesdm
They have stated that they wont licence out this engine. Since they got
acquired, it'll only be used for Zenimax games.

~~~
modeless
Dang, hadn't heard that. Well, at least the next Bethesda RPG will have a
decent engine to build on...

~~~
daeken
I think that's the main reason Zenimax wanted them. They can use id as their
internal engines team and get incredible tech for their other companies.
Personally, I love that idea, being an old-school Bethsoft fan; they've always
had incredible designers, but their engine tech has always been either a poor
in-house engine, or a hacked apart version of an existing engine (e.g. NI, now
Gamebryo).

I can't wait to see TES5, running on an id engine.

------
bryne
@ID_AA_Carmack: I’m going to regret having “ios” in all my type names when I
port Rage Mobile to Android.

~~~
Zev
And a few tweets later: I am going to take a stab at bringing Rage up on
Android soon, but we have NOT committed to a product. 9 days ago

------
gmatty
carmack had always been a childhood hero of mine, having seen wolfenstein 3d
as a kid showcased in the computer section of sears (yes sears). Carmack just
entered steve jobs territory for me. This is going to change everything.

------
samlittlewood
More detailed reading:

[http://bethblog.com/index.php/2010/10/29/john-carmack-
discus...](http://bethblog.com/index.php/2010/10/29/john-carmack-discusses-
rage-on-iphoneipadipod-touch/)

Notable titbits for me:

\- Using fixed function (OpenGLES 1.1) rather than shaders (ES2).

\- Aiming for 700M size on iphone, 1.4G on ipad/iphone4. (Based on success of
Myst at similar size)

------
program
This isn't a "news." That article is dated aug 12th 2010.

~~~
shrikant
Yep, somebody posted it (albeit the Gizmodo version) to HN at that time, which
saw quite a lively discussion as well:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1599440>

